
SimCities and SimCrises - doppp
http://molleindustria.org/GamesForCities/
======
reirob
Really, nicely done and a long read. Here the conclusion, that hopefully will
make you want to read it too:

"In conclusion, I’ve been trying for years to imagine an alternative SimCity.

And I realized that the biggest fallacy of a City simulator is to try to
present itself as an all-encompassing system, supposedly capable of describing
many possible cities.

I believe that in order to move away from the SimCity paradigm we need many
different city simulations, each one limiting its scope to certain dynamics,
certain contexts.

Each one declaring its intent, its embedded values.

Each one incorporating localized knowledge, wisdom coming from the street
level.

What we should make are not games that explain how cities work. But rather
games we can use to think about our cities, past, present and future."

